# Me parece que[él] no tiene idea de lo que dicen.



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,
Siempre he tenido esta duda de cómo expresar esta frase tan común en español. Me gustaría aprenderla a decir su equivalencia l en alemán coloquial es decir no quiero sonar como un libro de texto cuando lo diga.

Por ejemplo:
Me parece que el nuevo intérprete no tiene idea de lo que dicen los clientes.
Es erscheint / scheint mir  or should o debería decir „mir“ primero?
Mir erscheint (es), dass der neue Dolmetscher keine Ahnung hat,was die Kunden sagen.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Alemanita

1 - Ich glaube, der neue Dolmetscher hat keine Ahnung, was die Kunden sagen.
2- Mir kommt es so vor, als ob der neue Dolmetscher keine Ahnung hat, was die Kunden sagen.
3. Mir scheint, der neue Dolmetscher hat keine Ahnung, was die Kunden sagen.
____________________________________________________________________________________________

Mi versión coloquial sería:
Anscheinend versteht der neue sogenannte Dolmetscher kein Wort von dem, was die Kunden sagen.

Sugiero que intentes formular tus frases con "anscheinend".

¿Tienes más ejemplos?


----------



## Oceanboy

Super...Muchas gracias Alemanita.

Me parece que el hombre cojeaba de la pierna derecha pero no estoy muy seguro.


----------



## Alemanita

Ich glaube, der Mann hinkte rechts, aber ich bin nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Oceanboy

Podria ser una alternativa coloquial decir:
Er hat anscheinend rechts gehinkt?


----------



## Tonerl

_*er hat** anscheinend mit dem rechten Bein (etwas) **gehinkt*_[


----------



## anahiseri

Tonerl said:


> _*er hat** anscheinend mit dem rechten Bein (etwas) **gehinkt*_[


No me convence la frase con "anscheinend". Tampoco en español me gustaría "aparentemente cojeaba".
*anscheinend / aparentemente* son adverbios que solo tienen sentido al hablar de un rasgo que no puede deducirse con total seguridad por el aspecto de alguien o algo. Ejemplos:
aparentemente es muy rico
aparentemente se ha enamorado.
Pero sería absurdo decir "aparentemente tiene el pelo rizado". Con lo de la cojera yo lo veo parecido.


----------

